# Hottest chicks?



## Arnold (May 15, 2016)

I am convinced the hottest chicks are *Columbian*. 

Opinions?

oh this entire study was conducted by me using www.chaturbate.com


----------



## charley (May 15, 2016)

..there's always another chick hotter than the other hottie... & then a hotter chick comes along, & then ...   I find all women regardless of ethnicity have those qualities that interest me...  .......


----------



## heckler7 (May 16, 2016)

I guess hot is relative to what you like, I love latin women so I agree with you


----------



## Watson (May 16, 2016)

pussy is pussy.....all depends if you like the woman carrying it around....


----------



## Johnyb (May 16, 2016)

Prince said:


> I am convinced the hottest chicks are *Columbian*.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> oh this entire study was conducted by me using www.chaturbate.com



I love that site


----------



## Watson (May 17, 2016)

Prince you should try make a thread with lots of cawk in it....at least you would get more than 4 replies....


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2016)

Griffith said:


> Prince you should try make a thread with lots of cawk in it....at least you would get more than 4 replies....


----------



## charley (May 19, 2016)

...  mix breed  Asian-Latina chicks


----------



## charley (May 19, 2016)

Asian Latina





​


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Bump that. Mixed Asian/Latina chicks or mixed Asian/white chicks are smoking hot.. Guess u gotta add some Asian persuasion to the mix..


----------



## Arnold (May 29, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  mix breed  Asian-Latina chicks


----------

